# how to make..



## roeboat21 (Feb 13, 2006)

ok i know this is probably wrong,seeing how i should be going to the rest. to get the dish, but ive been to applebees many times and always get the queso dip. tho i have looked for how to make it i still cant find it. anyone have any idea? its a lil hard for me to get to an applebees and from time to time i do crave it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Can you describe the dip? I've never had it.

You can try looking here: http://www.joycesfinecooking.com/copycat_recipes.htm


----------



## roeboat21 (Feb 13, 2006)

yea its got different kinds of cheeses, onions cilantro jalepenos and diced tomatos. i know where the tomatoes and ciltantro is but what kinda cheeses and do i cook the onions and jalepenos in it or what?? and no its not on that site u gave but thank you


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Why don't you try this and see how you like it:
http://www.recipe-greeting-cards.com...+%28Copycat%29


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

roeboat
queso is a table staple here. I have to believe that Applebees is pretty standard household.
Visit the grocery store and pick up some velveta and a can of rotel tomatoes.
Just put this in a double boiler or right in a saucepan or better yet a crock pot. This is your base.
Get crazy from here!!! Add whatever ingradients you like. If thick you can thin with water or milk. Add more vegies, chorizo, or any kind of crumbled sausage. Add any other melting cheeses you prefer!
roeboat, you can call Applebees now and tell them you won't be in for a while.
have fun.
there will probably be more recipes posted for you that might use better ingredients.
pan


----------



## palletesaver (Jan 28, 2007)

using velveta to make queso works but its not what applebees serves, velveta is good but its just not queso. much like velveta there is a queso cheese block, both white and yellow. your going to want to use both, dice roma tomatos, (or if you like them better use cheri tomatos)cilantro, a hint of garlic, some jalepeno (depending on your spice level is how much u should add.) onion, add a dash of onion powder + garlic powder, salt, and some like to add additional things to this but this is your pretty standard recipe for queso. simmer all of this, don't microwave! microwaves break down the actual structures of food and often leave you with plastic hardened cheese.


----------

